

It’s Time to Get Over That Stored Procedure Aversion You Have - daigoba66
http://rob.conery.io/2015/02/21/its-time-to-get-over-that-stored-procedure-aversion-you-have/

======
lscharen
This just seems to be a very ranty way of saying that identifying the boundary
where separation of concerns takes place is difficult.

It seems almost a tautology to me that _of course_ you want to put all the
data-related functionality in the database and _of course_ you want the
application business logic to be as small as possible and not enforce data
integrity at the application level.

But a lot of this perspective comes from the long tail of hard-won experience
and is not obvious to a lot of developers.

